

Suggest HN: New tab upon clicking links. - pranavk

When you click on any link, the link should be opened in a new tab keeping the indexed page with news items in its own original tab.
======
electrichead
Also, making it mobile-friendly! Reading HN on my phone is actually painful.
Unfortunately I mostly read HN on my phone. Long-pressing the link to open in
a new tab is totally wrong for usability. The font size and zooming is also
really bad.

~~~
pranavk
hmm. well i also read sometimes on phone, its simple layout actually makes it
very easy to open up on mobile phones. Though link issue is still there in the
mobile version also. instead of long pressing, the link should be opened up in
new tab.

~~~
electrichead
It loads fast, but there is something wrong with the layout - it seems to be
fixed at a huge width and so it doesn't let words wrap around. So you're
forced to zoom in to read and then you have to scroll around to read.

------
ASpring
If you're on a PC, just use the middle mouse button.

This is my default way of browsing HN.

